# Northeast //SFest 2006 Update *PLEASE READ IF YOU'RE COMING!*



## jurq (Aug 3, 2006)

//SFesters:
A week from Saturday, Northeast //SFest 2006 will be upon us. As you may or may not have heard, the location of //SFest has been moved back to Orest 'Bys' Bystrianyk's house, the site of //SFests 2004 and 2005. The evite has been updated, so please refer to that if you have any questions.
On another note, Bob Rossato has worked out a //SFest-exclusive rate at the spanking new Comfort Suites Hotel in Windsor Locks, CT, about 15 miles from the //SFest location in North Granby, CT. Please see an exerpt from Bob's post below:
There is a brand spanking new Comfort Suites hotel in Windsor Locks, CT. This is roughly 15 miles from the new 2006 S-Fest location and easy on/off from the highway. It just opened up last week. Because they're new and no one knows about them yet I was able to talk the sales manager down to a $69/night rate. Normally they're $109/night and up. Free WiFi internet service. Indoor pool. Fitness room. Refrigerator, microwave and coffeemaker in the rooms. And the usual complimentary breakfast. You'll probably be the first to use the rooms.
The sales manager asked that folks that want to make reservations wait until tomorrow so that <<you can begin calling today, 8/16>> she can get the rate into their system today. Ask for the S-Fest rate. I'm only providing the local number for it because the 800 # will get you a national call center and the sales rep was concerned that the rate may not show up on the national system.
Comfort Suites
600 Spring Street
Windsor Locks, CT 06096
860-386-6300
If you have any problems getting the $69/night rate, please contact me so I can take care of it.
Below is a link with directions to the Comfort Suites. Please note, the map link is listed under 599 Spring St since the hotel's addy, 600 Spring St, isn't yet in Google's dbase.
Any questions, you know who to contact.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&om=1
See you soon,
Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Northeast //SFest 2006 Update *PLEASE READ IF YOU'RE COMING!* (jurq)*

I don't think I'm going to be able to make this event, but if anyone is going and wouldn't mind shooting it and sharing the pics, we'd love to run coverage.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Northeast //SFest 2006 Update *PLEASE READ IF YOU'RE COMING!* ([email protected])*

Maybe next year if we move back east again.....


----------

